# My first...



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2008)

...animal drawing.  As you know, I've been doing plants for so long, but I have never tried animals yet.. Just completed this one today and luckily it didn't turn out bad.. Siamese fighting fish (Betta splendens)..
The inspiration:





The product:





Enjoy!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Oct 6, 2008)

You're good - very nice.


----------



## Candace (Oct 6, 2008)

Great job:>


----------



## Heather (Oct 6, 2008)

That's wonderful!!


----------



## Drorchid (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, very good!! You definitely have some talent :clap::clap:

Robert


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 6, 2008)

:clap: :clap:OH YEAH! Love the subject matter too!


----------



## Mrs. Paph (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice! I like good pencil drawings - draws more attention to the details than you actually see at first glance at the colored, living subject!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 6, 2008)

It's really good! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2008)

Great painting paphioboy!!!!!!! But let the Betta deside if you did it ok! Put it beside your fish and see if it gets angry and showy....oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2008)

TQ...  


> But let the Betta deside if you did it ok! Put it beside your fish and see if it gets angry and showy....


Hahaha.. The drawing is about 10 times the size of the actual betta... The fish might die from heart attack thinking a huge predator is gonna eat it...


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 6, 2008)

That is really quite good. I'd like to see you play a little more with light and shadow to separate the forms.


----------



## Hera (Oct 6, 2008)

Really nice, bravo!


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 7, 2008)

> That is really quite good. I'd like to see you play a little more with light and shadow to separate the forms.



Thanks, Dot.. Will keep that in mind... But shadows are the most difficult to put in a drawing, I think... Will have to master that first..


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2008)

We have faith in your talent!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 7, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> Thanks, Dot.. Will keep that in mind... But shadows are the most difficult to put in a drawing, I think... Will have to master that first..


Shadows as in shading -- like chiaroscuro. It will help show form as well as shape. You have texture, line and shape down very well.


----------



## dave b (Oct 7, 2008)

Unbelievable. You have been given quite a gift.


----------



## cassie (Oct 7, 2008)

The drawing is wonderful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smartie2000 (Oct 7, 2008)

Stunning drawing. I bet someone would purchase it to hang on a wall too. BTW very nice betta. The bettas I normally see at the shops aren't so nice


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 8, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> TQ...
> 
> Hahaha.. The drawing is about 10 times the size of the actual betta... The fish might die from heart attack thinking a huge predator is gonna eat it...



:rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 8, 2008)

> Stunning drawing. I bet someone would purchase it to hang on a wall too. BTW very nice betta. The bettas I normally see at the shops aren't so nice



Its the halfmoon variety/strain (I nearly said cultivar :rollhappy: :rollhappy.. These used to be very expensivem but I think mass production in Thailand has lowered the prices considerably...


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't know why I find bettas inspiring, but here's another one... 
'The Contender'...


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 9, 2008)

GReat Paphioboy!!!! They give me the feeling that they are gliding in the air!!! Congrats!!!!:clap::clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 10, 2008)

THe fact that they're not trying to tear each other's head off gives me the feeling like they're gliding in separate tanks! oke:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 14, 2008)

:clap::clap: You're good!


----------

